# Safe removal of mirror glued to wall



## daniel2229 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a remodelling project in our bath that requires the removal of an 82" x 42"  3/16ths mirror that is glued to the wall.

I plan on using a glass cutter to divide the mirror into thirds or quarters, covering the cuts with duct tape, and removing the mirror in smaller sections using a large suction cup. Thought I would also employ a tile spade to separate the mirror from the wall one section at a time.

Anybody see anything unsafe about this?

Any other ideas?

Daniel


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Daniel:
I would recommend a large (block-layer's) trowel for the removal rather than the tile spade. The trowel is flatter, pointed and smaller to negotiate in a small room. I also recommend several strips of tape at random directions to catch shards of glass, in case a section of the mirror breaks.
Welcome to the Forum, procede with caution in this project.
Glenn


----------



## daniel2229 (Jan 1, 2007)

Glenn,

Thanks for the return. I had planned on criss-crossing the mirror in places. When I throw out glass, our refuse collectors require glass to be covered on both sides with some sort of tape. Then they "carefully" pitch it in the truck, and it breaks into a million pieces! Do you sense my sarcasm?

I also have a cement trowel but thought the spade would reach further into the mirror.

Should I try breaking the mirror in place with a hammer and chisel at the point of the scratch? I sure would like to bring this down in large squares instead of shards.

Daniel


----------



## Daryl (Jan 2, 2007)

another possibility to protect yourself is to cover the whole mirror with carpet protector film . (The stuff they sell to lay on top of your carpet like the moving men use to keep from messing up your carpet) found at Lowes, HD, etc.  You will need something like this in order for your large suction cups to work. If you try using them over several strips of tape they might not seat firmly, leak air and fail. Are you sure it is glued all over the back? Can you get to the side edges easily? If all edges are easily accessible you might try a five foot length of piano wire wrapped around two wooden dowels. slide it in along one short side and pull towards the opposite side. Some time a little see-saw action helps. Be careful when attempting this as the wire will break if it gets real hot from the back and forth action.. If the glue is  pliable like silicone that should slice it loose very easily. you could also work from both ends if needed. Check with a local glass company for tips also. Heck they might come out and remove it for you for a fair price and you won't have to worry about dealing with all that weight and broken glass. 7X4ft mirror of that thickness will definitely have a good bit of weight and be difficult to handle with out help and suction cups!


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 2, 2007)

I knew a person where I worked that tried to remove his large mirror. When he was pulling it off, the glass broke above where he was gripping and it fell on his wrist. He almost lost the use of his hand because it severely cut the tendons. 

I like the idea of putting a sticky shield over the glass to prevent breakage. You could even use one of the plastic film sunscreen products. I think I would just cut out the drywall and replace it since it's so easy. That way I wouldn't be tring to pry the glass from it.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys, for the suggestions. The carpet stuff does sound like a good way to protect oneself from broken glass.

I contacted a glass company that did our shower door a year ago, and they want $120 to do the job.

He said they would bring two guys and some suction cups and " just start yanking" to use his words. He figures it will take an hour to do the job.

That sound a little long to me.

Daniel


----------



## Daryl (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't think an hour is out of line. You have to remember they haven't seen the job yet and have to account for any thing that crops up. Price sounds about right too. I do alot of these kinds of jobs and probably would have hired them instead of me taking the chance on getting hurt. doesn't sound like a big job but alot of things can go haywire and they have their time and tools involved. The suction cups alone would cost you minimum of $90.00 a pair to buy. (Couldn't find anyone in my area who rented them so I ended up buying a pair. ) I suggest letting the pros handle this one.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jan 7, 2007)

Daryl,

Yep, that is exactly what I've decided to do. The guys will show up Monday to do the job.

I will come back to tell everyone how the job went and what my drywall looks like after the removal.

Thanks for all the advice!

Daniel


----------



## daniel2229 (Jan 14, 2007)

Update on mirror.

It came down well. They only sent one guy. He used the same method I was going to use. He attached suction cups and started to pull it away from the wall starting at the end that was already loose. Then he used some long cylindrical object, my wife wasn't sure what it was, to break the mirror into four sections.

No mess, no fuss, $100 well spent, with no mirror sitting at the curb over night for the trash guys to make a royal mess of!

There were eight fist-sized dollups of adhesive to remove. I put a really stiff putty knife behind them and separated them from the wall, paper and all. The area around the adhesive had been stained by the compound, and I didn't want it leaking into the paint like some chemicals will. I was able to patch the wall and paint the next day.

Everything looks great, and my wife is pleased with the results!

Daniel


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 14, 2007)

Fantastic.. 

Not a bad deal at all


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Daniel:
Its great to hear a success story! The mirror guy had done that several times before; so much for experience.
It makes me sick to see how easy professionals do their work and I don't even know where to start. It is like I used to tell the students in my plumbing class; "There ain't nothing to it, if you know how to do it".
Glenn


----------



## Daryl (Jan 15, 2007)

Glad it worked out that well! I've had a few that pulled quite a bit of drywall facing off thus requiring alot of priming , skimming , and priming.


----------

